# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам набор для маникюра/педикюра Medisana Handy (Германия)

## Петерис

Высококачественный портативный набор для маникюра и педикюра с сапфировыми насадками. Позволяет проводить
комплексный, профессиональный уход за ногтями и кожей рук и ног. Количество насадок - 6 шт. В набор входит дорожная сумочка и видеокассета с инструкцией. Цена 650 грн. Возможен торг.

----------


## Петерис

Набор всё ещё в продаже!!!

----------


## Петерис

Торгуемся!  :smileflag:

----------


## Петерис

Продам!  :smileflag:

----------


## nataly-els

а как на счет стерилизации и дезинфекции насадок??????

----------


## Петерис

> а как на счет стерилизации и дезинфекции насадок??????


 Набор новый, мне его подарили, но я не пользовалась, поэтому дезинфекция, как таковая, не нужна. Если у реального покупателя возникнут сомнения по этому поводу - не проблема, можно обратиться к специалисту и простерилизовать насадки, я на эту процедуру уступлю.

----------


## Петерис

Отдам за 600 грн.

----------


## Петерис

Продам! Предлагайте цену... :smileflag:

----------


## Петерис

Предлагайте цену  :smileflag:

----------


## Петерис

Набор в продаже!  :smileflag:

----------


## Петерис

Продам!

----------


## Петерис

Торгуемся!

----------


## Петерис

Продам!  :smileflag:

----------


## Петерис

Всё ещё в продаже..... :smileflag:

----------


## Петерис

Продам  :smileflag:

----------


## Петерис

Торгуемся... :smileflag:

----------


## Nefertyty

поставьте реальную цену и у вас его заберут...похожие немецкие наборы на форуме есть по 250 - 300 грн

----------


## Nefertyty

предложите Вы более реальную цену и его купят  :smileflag:

----------


## Петерис

В продаже. Новая цена - 400 грн.

----------


## Петерис

Отдам в хорошие руки!  :smileflag:

----------


## frog008

0638941626 где можно посмотреть

---------- Сообщение добавлено  21.10.2013 в 18:20 ----------

0638941626 где находиться интересно

----------


## Петерис

Предлагайте реальную цену.

----------


## Петерис

В продаже!

----------


## Петерис

В продаже!

----------


## Петерис

Торг

----------


## Петерис

В продаже.

----------


## Петерис

В продаже.

----------

